# Poll: Do you think the Dazzler and the Illusion are a waste of time?



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 3, 2011)

We all have come to barely realize the Dazzler or the Illusion. 



The truth 

Although the release of these cubes were well known, do you think that the Dazzler and the Illusion are worth the money. 

(Collectors can vote too)

*MY OPINION*

I do not see any reason to purchase a cube that is the exact same thing as the 7x7x7 but with different plastic to make the goal different. 

It twist the same and looks the same. all comments related to the topic are well appreciated


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 3, 2011)

It's worth it if you would use it. I would not, thus it's a waste of time/money.


----------



## riffz (Feb 3, 2011)

I have no interest in them personally.


----------



## Juju (Feb 3, 2011)

What, so certain cubes are a "waste of time" now? Seriously, If you enjoy solving a certain cube, then it's just as valid a use of your time as any other cube. It's just a hobby. Hobby cubers don't need to question whether a certain cube is a waste of their time or not.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 3, 2011)

Juju said:


> What, so certain cubes are a "waste of time" now? Seriously, If you enjoy solving a certain cube, then it's just as valid a use of your time as any other cube. It's just a hobby. Hobby cubers don't need to question whether a certain cube is a waste of their time or not.



It is a poll to discuss whether the Illusion or dazzler was a good idea or a waste of time


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 3, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> It is a poll to discuss whether the Illusion or dazzler was a good idea or a waste of time


 


RyanReese09 said:


> *It's worth it if you would use it.* I would not, thus it's a waste of time/money.


 
END OF STORY.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> END OF STORY.



i understand i was just wondering how many people liked the idea or not


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 3, 2011)

I like Illusion because what it looks like, but goal is to solve one side... v-cubes sell them at same price like normal 7x7, so I think, that you should get stickered one if you want one of them... These are just for collection (as I heard pillowed V2 isn't worth buying too, if you want to speedcube with it)


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 3, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> I like Illusion because what it looks like, *but goal is to solve one side*


 
what?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2011)

The only things that are a waste of time/money are things which accomplish nothing. Solving the Dazzler/Illusion accomplishes something (fun + getting better at the puzzle you solved) so it's not a waste of time/money; the only question that remains is whether you personally will get enough fun and skill out of it to make it worth the time/money you spend getting one. If you don't think so, it's better not to buy one; if you do think so, it's better to buy one.

And if you want to ask: "alright, qq, will lots of people buy one?" Then the answer is... doesn't matter, except to the V-cube business. You only need to worry about that when you are starting to produce something. The Dazzler and Illusion are already in production, and anyone who wants one can get one, which is a good thing for anyone who wants to, and which is not relevant for the rest of us.


----------



## izovire (Feb 3, 2011)

I personally would not get them either.

I think the reason why they made them was because they already had the molding equipment and plastic. It's a simple approach to somehow make extra revenue from material they already have, instead of paying extra for having like an 8x8 mold. 

I did this with my Super Floppy's. They weren't selling that well until I made Super-X-Floppy's out of them. They sold out 2 weeks afterwards.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 3, 2011)

Depends how nihilistic I'm feeling.


----------



## pcuber (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't see the point in the dazzler other then it looking nice, although I do like the idea of the illusion.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 3, 2011)

I actually like solving my 7x7 Illusion more than my normal 7x7.  



uberCuber said:


> Ordos_Koala said:
> 
> 
> > I like Illusion because what it looks like, but goal is to solve one side.
> ...



An Illusion has either five white centers and one black center or five black centers and one white center, and to solve it all you have to do is solve the side with the different coloured center into a checker pattern.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 4, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> An Illusion has either five white centers and one black center or five black centers and one white center, and to solve it all you have to do is solve the side with the different coloured center into a checker pattern.


 
Ah k, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Vinny (Feb 4, 2011)

I think they're stupid. If they made a Dazzler that had centers and corners (stickerless V7), that would be cool though.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 4, 2011)

Eh, it's up to the individual buyer if they feel it's a waste or not. Personally, I would just invest in a normal 7x7. If the price for the Dazzler and Illusion were to dramatically decrease, I would think about purchasing them just for collective purposes.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 4, 2011)

I like the idea from the dazzler the way yuu can get parity on a 7x7 (w/out solving the Vcenter right) and the piece type, color guhong like, but the ilussion, besides the puzzle itself, can get yuu cool patterns.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Not a waste of time. It accomplishes something, however small it may be.


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Not a waste of time. It accomplishes something, however small it may be.


 
That's a bad reason, because everything you do accomplishes something. Does that mean there is nothing that is a waste of time?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 4, 2011)

Edward said:


> That's a bad reason, because everything you do accomplishes something. Does that mean there is nothing that is a waste of time?


 
Yes. Small, but you did something.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Edward said:


> That's a bad reason, because everything you do accomplishes something. Does that mean there is nothing that is a waste of time?


 
Yes. The outcome being positive or negative is another story.


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 4, 2011)

The Dazzler and the Illusion aren't a waste of time, they're too expensive.


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 4, 2011)

Waste of time? Maybe not.

Waste of money? Definitely.

I would bet that very few people here on a strict budget would make either of those cubes a top priority on their buylist.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 4, 2011)

It's better if you justify the purchase of a luxury item yourself. If you don't find the item appealing for whatever reason then it becomes easier to decide not to purchase the item. On the other hand, if the item is expensive and you cannot afford to purchase it then the decision to not purchase the item is already made for you.

The way you phrased the question appears to be heavily loaded and could potentially be insulting toward the inventor.

_Do you think a Rubik's Cube is a waste of time? Are they worth the money?_

Ultimately, the decision is up to you but if you want others to influence your decision then so be it... much like others being influenced to buy iPhone's etc... i.e. Can you justify its purpose? Are there similar products available with better value?

Is this thread a waste of time? Does it provide value to the forum? Personally I don't see any reason to post a thread that's similar to others but with different wording to make the goal different (i.e. to incite hate rather than open an intelligible discussion about justifying the purchase of a collectors item).

Tim.


----------



## maggot (Feb 4, 2011)

i have to say that the illusion is quite a fun puzzle. although it is just solve one side and pair 4 edges, it is quite an interesting puzzle. its actually 'harder' because you arent matching colors. so you have to think a little bit and lookahead gets kinda tricky. the dazzler on the other hand, i dont know that this bring much more to the table. my dazzler, however, is broken in nicely and i can solve the centers and edge pairing on it faster than i can with my other 7x7s. i like the feel of the stickered 7x7 better, because you know how vcube is with their lube is crazy! and then you have nothing that gives a 'grip' to the surface! ahahah


----------



## notluK (Feb 6, 2011)

I personally think the Illusion is a pretty neat concept, though I doubt I'd ever buy it.

I took one of my white 3x3 DIY's and colored 3 sides black, and left 3 sides alone, it's fun to solve into a checkerboard pattern


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 7, 2011)

Whether it's a waste of time or not, these questions are not important. 
The real matter is, _does it blend?_

That is the question.


----------

